# MECA 2011 Schedule



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Shows start 10/30/2010! Change the date to 2011 in the menu.

Event Schedule


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeeeeeah! This is my season.......unless I run out of money again. Damn daycare!


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

^2nd place--on lock down.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

You do know if you get five 2nd place trophies, you can trade them in on a 1st place right? I only need 1 more!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'll be there proudly repping third...

except that i'll be in a different class


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

No kidding? You coming back? That's awesome! Now Andy's gotta come back.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hopefully adding many more shows....


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

It will change often. Check it once about once a week until Feb. Then more often.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> It will change often. Check it once about once a week until Feb. Then more often.



Thanks Kirk !

Will you be in the same class next year?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

More shows added already, including one right here in Huntsville, AL next Saturday, 11/6.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

SQ tomorrow in Huntsville, AL and next weekend in Murfreesboro, TN.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

dang, might have to come out and claim my last place trophy again


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Nah. You won't come to any shows that are 5 miles from your house but complain there are no shows.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

im gonna check out the one in murfreesboro, doesnt cost just to come hang out and listen does it?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

hey, I have never complained about not having shows, was just busy/distracted most of this last year


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> im gonna check out the one in murfreesboro, doesnt cost just to come hang out and listen does it?


Nope! That's free. The Murfreesboro shows are great because it's in the parking lot of a very cool bowling lanes. The TV's have football on them and the beer is cold! The hotwings aren't bad either.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

customtronic said:


> Nope! That's free. The Murfreesboro shows are great because it's in the parking lot of a very cool bowling lanes. The TV's have football on them and the beer is cold! The hotwings aren't bad either.


sweet thanks for the info!

i got 1 more question for ya, when i click on the event, and it brings up the pdf file, it gives 2 addresses.

one for the bowling lanes and one for madvette motor sports. which is it?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

bowling lanes .... the people in the apartment adjacent to Dave's shop complained when we had them in the parking lot of the shop


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

thx for the info, im gonna be there for sure


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Congrats to Paul for his Best of Show SQ. Davids has your stuff. Call him.

The Madvette shows are always fun. Have some 'Honey Do's' to get knocked out before I can get back at it.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

can you PM or email his cell phone #, apparently I have his old cell #. I have tried several times and no one answers - and the voice box has not been set up.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump for the Madvette show tomorrow!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I will be there .....


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

im going to be there


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I was there Cruzer, what were you driving ?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

black mitsubishi raider. i seen green black truck with bama tags, but seen 2 different dudes driving it, in it, whatever, so didnt know who to talk to. plus they were busy and talking a lot


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

those were the SPL guys, I was in the black Accord on the other side of the entrance to the alley with my hood up (before I got judged)


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i seen on the event thing it said SQ and had it checked, but i was like wtf where are they at, not even 1 sq person here?

they said they doing a show there every month, so maybe next time u come up, i can check out your ride. will u be up again anytime soon?

was it still on that side of the bowling alley? was it through the entrance and behind or around the other side of the bowling alley?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

if you were looking at the tent as they were coming thru, I was about 50 yds or so to the right - on the other side of that entrance right there. No biggie, I will probably not be ready for next month - and it will likely be cold as well.

I was the guy in the black sleeveless shirt, I was walking around talking to most everyone, since I know most of them.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

did u come around to the spl side a couple times? i think i remember seeing u.

did u see a black truck that looks like a dodge dakota, only dodge that was there besides the ram, which was also black, but had a camper.

i was in a slipknot shirt.

if ur gonna come back up sometime, pm me a couple days before so i know to come. i really need to hear a good or even decent setup to know how mine should sound. or heck if u know what ur doing, listen to mine, make adjustments, suggestions, etc.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

the next contest on the schedule is April fools fest in April - in Lebanon


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

the guy doing the work under the tent, red shirt, said they are doing a contest there every month. he said they should update the website with the info, but he said for sure its every month at least once.

were there many SQ people there? like i said i completely missed them all, but i would like to go again and find them and listen for sure


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I was the only one, so I won Best of show for SQ 

Just wait and see what comes out on the schedule but I may not be back till Jan/Feb


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

haha, ya i won loudest in my class cuz i was the only one lmao

i would have loved to hear it man, so sucks i didnt know. first time there so didnt know anyone or where everything was.

put the address in the gps and thats where it took me lol


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Keep checking the schedule. More shows will be added. Plenty going on out in AZ and CA for folks in the area.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Anybody know if there's going to be a Freezefest? Was planning on that being my first show this year.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Something about it on the MECA Website. Sounds like the date should be posted soon.

Glad to see you coming back!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

2/13 it looks like. Don't forget he has to set up the judges training too. I think that is what is slowing it down.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Glad to see you coming back!


Thanks! Kinda weird how much you can actually miss standing around in a 100 degree parking lot for 8 hours. I only did a couple shows last year so Ive still basically got a virgin tune on the new Edge so Im looking forward to starting from scratch. 



> Don't forget he has to set up the judges training too. I think that is what is slowing it down.


Ah, good point. Didnt think about that.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

what is holding it up is getting a confirmation from the symphony hall on dates, it was flooded out.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Shows in CA and AZ coming up! Looks slim in the South/East until Freeze Fest.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ya boo! no love for us


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Shows in Bama are getting added. Wild Bill's in Boaz and AudioX(Lord of SQ, Steve Cook's shop) added shows for spring.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Im gonna have to do one at Steve's shop this year no matter how far a drive it is. I wanna see his SPL van!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sold the van!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Figures.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Got a Corvette. It is already in paint. No telling what it will turn out to be.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

looks like Dave set his calendar for next year in Murfreesboro


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Wild Bill moved his show back to June as well.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

the guy at daves birthday party said they were gonna do it monthly. i wonder if they are gonna have that on the schedule or just same time place each month?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

For anyone in the Central States.

Shows in Oklahoma are still being worked out but should be 10+ for this year.

Talk of some shows in Missouri and Texas will have to wait and see on them.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone know what's going to happen in Va this year since John has retired? Nothing listed at this point.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Not sure if anything has changed but last I heard he was planning on doing the VA shows personally.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Not sure if anything has changed but last I heard he was planning on doing the VA shows personally.


can u esplain?

so John Vrooman is still doing the shows or Steve is doing them?
Steve traveled a ton last year to do a ton of shows, from OKC to Erie,PA. He did our Baltimore show....unreal how many miles he put on that van
gotta admire that kind of dedication.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Wild Bill moved his show back to June as well.


I saw that, there are now 11 shows that are 2X or 3X within a 2.5 hour drive from HSV (not counting any of the state finals) and it's only the 2nd week in Dec.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Come on Virginia.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Mic10is said:


> can u esplain?
> 
> so John Vrooman is still doing the shows or Steve is doing them?
> Steve traveled a ton last year to do a ton of shows, from OKC to Erie,PA. He did our Baltimore show....unreal how many miles he put on that van
> gotta admire that kind of dedication.


Last I heard Steve was driving up/over to do them. But you know how things change..........


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification, thats probably the case until he finds someone to do it


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Anyone know what's going to happen in Va this year since John has retired? Nothing listed at this point.


Vroom retired? He give up just event directing or everything? Hes a great judge - hate to lose him.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Hes gone!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

not much going on till freezefest ...


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ya pretty weak. cold shouldnt stop shows?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

it is quite often rather cold at freezefest ... hence the name


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

2011 rules are up.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

2011 World Finals Soundfest Set
- Tuesday, January 11, 2011
The Tennessee State Fairgrounds in Nashville will be open through the end of the year, so our Finals will be held there. The Fairgrounds is only about 5 miles from Downtown Nashville, and MECA Members have enjoyed the hospitality and nightlife in Nashville at previous Finals.

Other venues were considered, but the TN State Fairgrounds offers the club the best facility and environment to have a great event.

The Finals is for qualified Members only, meaning that the rules must be followed to earn 40 points in each class. For most Members, this means competing at 4-6 events. Points cannot be shared among classes, so all MECA Competitors are urged to make a plan that will guarantee their participation at Finals.

October 15th, Saturday, is qualifying day for all SP and Park & Pound finalists. The Top 3 in each class compete on Sunday, October 16th to determine the World Champions. SQL contests will be judged both days, with RTA Freq Out on Sunday and the $250 cash prize from AudioControl for the 2011 RTA Freq Out World Champion.

MECA will also host Ride The Light, specialty lighting and neon contest, on Saturday night. MECA Kids will show at 1 PM on Saturday. There will be a Show & Shine event on Sunday.

More information will be available throughout the season. That's 9 months from now, so please mark your calendar. 

Please contact the Commissioner at 615-851-7428 or [email protected] for more information.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

A big HELL YEAH to the Fairgrounds. That is the best venue for finals. Glad we're going back.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Anybody know if the Crutchfield shows in Virginia are going to happen this year? With Vroom' retired and all...


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Velozity said:


> Anybody know if the Crutchfield shows in Virginia are going to happen this year? With Vroom' retired and all...


NOPE, just the one at best buy in Williamsburg, and two at bryants radio in martinsville. Meca in the communist wealth has gone by the way side with out John.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Not a single show in the entire state of Texas. That's pretty lame, not gonna lie.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Not a single show in the entire state of Texas. That's pretty lame, not gonna lie.


Then host one sport.  The only reason that areas won't have a show is due to lack of *documented* interest. With people like you, Mark, and some of the other TX crowd I know there are AMAZING sounding cars down that way. Email Steve Stern about setting up a show.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'd love to, but I don't know that I have that much time to commit to planning a show.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I know what you mean man.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> Not a single show in the entire state of Texas. That's pretty lame, not gonna lie.


Should be some in OK. Several shows just north of Dallas in OK last year. I even drove out for one. Love the casino's. Wife even approved!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I only saw one up there this year and I think I'm out of town that weekend on business. New job is killing my hobbies!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

After today it is WTF


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

As far as the Oklahoma Autofest series. I have not verified this but from what I understand it will not happen this year. There will be possibly 3 shows at Casino and a few other but that is probably it for our area.

You can call Sound Creations and ask them about the local night shows and Autofest/Casino shows. I know Mark Eldridge plans to hold the Patriot show this year in Tulsa and possibly a couple more. Rob Rice in Tulsa will probably do State Finals again and possibly 1 or 2 other shows. There may be one single point in Norman as well.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Bumpers. Support the Dealers, MFG's that support your favorite organization!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Aprils Fools Fest this weekend.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump for a MECA show 4/17/11 in Murfreesboro TN


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Two shows in North Alabama coming up. Check the schedule!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking to hit Steve's show on the 1st. The wife is spending the day with here sister Saturday and taking the baby with her so Ive got all day to put the rest of the system in. FINALLY! Been sitting here looking at this new gear for 2 months now.


----------

